
NY Times Asks Twitter to Shut Down Paywall Dodgers - ssclafani
http://blogs.forbes.com/jeffbercovici/2011/03/22/ny-times-asks-twitter-to-shut-down-paywall-dodgers/
======
avichal
This effort by the NYTimes just seems misguided. Why don't media companies
understand that the Internet is ubiquitous? There isn't a separate Internet on
your iPad or your laptop or if you're going through a search engine or
Twitter. It's all the same Internet from a user's perspective...why don't the
media guys get that?

I don't mean this in a passive aggressive way. I genuinely want to know if
someone can explain why they behave this way. There are lots of smart people
at these organizations...Why are they using a strategy that so fundamentally
misunderstands how people use the Internet?

~~~
danneu
It's just the traditional resistance of old business models to adapt to a new
climate.

------
Pinckney
Don't name your feed "freeNYTimes", use their 'T' logo, and not expect to be
shut down for trademark violations.

------
mattmillr
Wait, so the feed got its data from the NYTimes' own API, but they had to ask
Twitter to shut it down on their end?

